# Je suis dans le flou



## caninou (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
j'ai besoin de vos conseils judicieux. J'ai posté récemment un sujet concernant un problème de PE qu venaient récupérer leur enfant à l'heure qu'ils voulaient et ce malgré l'établissement d'un contrat. Mardi dernier "j'ai osé" faire la réflexion au papa qui, j'ai bien senti ne l'a pas bien pris du tout, voire même retournait la situation en me rejetant la faute. Mercredi je n'ai pas l'enfant, jeudi message de la maman pour me dire que A est gardé par mamie et qu'elle me tient au courant rapidement ( tu parles!) pour vendredi. Vendredi pas de nouvelles et pas d'enfant non plus ( j'avais quand même prévu un repas au cas où), vendredi après midi j'ai vu que la maman avait essayé d'appeler, mais j'étais en pleine activité jardin avec mes autres accueillis, donc très sollicitée. Ce matin, je ne sais pas si j'ai le petit ou pas, car plus de nouvelles. Ils sont au top ces PE y a pas à dire. Dois-je tirer à pile ou face l'éventuel accueil de A ? ( je plaisante) J'avais le même problème le soir sur l'heure de départ.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et depuis l appel en absence de vendredi les PE ou vous avez pas rappeller ? 

Je pense que ses PE on mal pris le faite que vous leur disiez de respecter les horaires et vous avez eu tout a fait raison . 

Pour aujourd'hui ben vous aurez la surprise soit l enfant et la soit pas la .


----------



## caninou (26 Septembre 2022)

Ok mais moi entre temps j'ai des PE qui mont appelé j'ai rdv mercredi, donc si tout se passe bien je démissionne c'est clair, mais je leur dois quand même un préavis. Les PE qui viennent me voir ont besoin d'une adaptation début octobre, comment vais je pouvoir concilier préavis et adaptation, je vais me retrouver hors agrément. En plus "ces gentils PE" vont me devoir mon salaire de septembre.


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

dans ce cas, tu négocie avec eux, pour antidater ton préavis, je suis certaine qu'ils seront ravis si ils ne veulent plus de toi


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

1) Si un PE m'appelle au moment ou je ne peux pas répondre, dès que j'ai du temps je les rapelle ou leur envoie un message pour leur dire que j'ai vu qu'ils avaient essayé de me joindre, que je n'étais pas dispo mais qu'à présent je le suis.

2) Oui le PE n'est pas obligé d'être poli et d'avertir d'une absence. 

3) Perso si un enfant est en retard de plus de 15 minutes sans que j'en sois avertie, au cas où il y aurait un grave souci ou comme ça peut arriver un PE par automatisme serait parti au travail avec son enfant dan la voiture... j'apelle ou envoie un SMS. Au moins ils ne peuvent que savoir que oui c'est important d'être à l'heure et sinon d'avertir surtout s'ils ne veulent pas que je pourrisse leur grasse mat', ce serait balot n'est ce pas?

4) Si tu souhaite démissionner oui tu dois un préavis. Celui ci peut être fait en même temps que l'adaptation si tu obtiens une dérogation de ta PMI pour dépasser ton Agrément. Tu peux aussi demander à être exempté du préavis, dans ce cas 2 solutions. Soit les PE sont d'accord et juste tu n'es pas payée durant le préavis non exécuté (puisqu'à ta demande), soit ils ne sont pas d'accord et ils sont en droit de te demander une indemnité pour le préjudice dont le montant peut aller jusqu'au salaire de cette periode.


----------



## caninou (26 Septembre 2022)

Oui, sauf que je me suis rendu compte de son appel le soir, vu que je n'ai pas le nez collait sur mon portable en permanence il m'arrive même de l'oublier, après ils peuvent laisser un message. Euh désolée Griselda mais si un PE doit averti de l'absence de son enfant et ce n'est pas par politesse ça fait parti de leur rôle d'employeur parce que si on va par là nous non plus on n'est pas obligées de leur signaler nos absences, là avec aujourd'hui ça fait deux jours non avertis. Je viens de lui envoyer un message en lui suggérant de me licencier (vu les absences),  si ils n'ont plus besoin de mes services.


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

Et non Caninou, parce que ton Employeur est tenu de te payer même s'il ne te porte pas l'enfant (convenance personnelle), il n'est pas tenu par la loi de t'avertir de l'absence de l'enfant.
Par exemple si tu vas au tribunal et demande réparation ou rupture de contrat sous le motif que l'employeur ne te donne pas ton travail alors qu'il te paie ton salaire, le tribunal te demandera de préciser quel préjudice pour toi puisque ton salaire est bien payé.
Alors que si toi tu ne l'avertis pas de ton absence, c'est un abandon de poste, une absence injustifiée, une faute.

Bien sur nous n'aimons pas ce genre de situation car nous pouvons craindre que le PE ne paie pas le salaire, se contente de ne plus nous confier son enfant sans mettre fin officiellement au contrat.
Sans aller jusque là, devoir attendre toute la journée en se demandant si l'enfant arrivera et si oui quand mets notre organisation avec les autres accueillis en difficulté.
C'est pourquoi certaines collègues ajoutent à leur contrat comme clause qu'un retard dépassé d'une heure sans prévenir sera automatiquement considéré comme une absence pour la journée, payée et l'AM sera libre de vacer à ses occupations. D'autres aussi ajoute une clause de maintient des frais de repas si l'absence de l'enfant n'est pas prévenu minimum 24 heures avant (car le repas a été préparré à l'avance, prevu, c'est ainsi qu'elles expliquent leur demande).

Je suis d'accord avec toi que ton employeur pouvait te laisser un message mais reconnais que si tu n'étais pas agacé par eux tu les aurais rapellé même vendredi soir ou samedi, n'est ce pas?!
Tu en as assez de leur manque de politesse et de considération, cette façon de penser qu'il est normal qu'ils viennent n'importe quand sans te demander ton avis sous prétexte qu'ils te paient n'est plus supportable et il est vrai que je ne vois pas comment on peut travailler ensemble s'il y a sentiment de mépris. C'est pourquoi oui soit ces PE font amende honorable en réalisant que leur attitude n'était pas correcte et s'engagent à modifier ça, soit mieux vaut arrêter là cette relation.

Je leur tendrais la perche pour qu'ils sachent que pour moi, aucun souci pour qu'ils me licencient, surtout si manifestement ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir besoin de moi, exactement comme tu l'as fait mais j'éviterais de lancer de l'huile sur le feu en leur reprochant de ne m'avoir pas prevenu de l'absence. reste pragmatique autant que possible ainsi cette fin de contrat a une chance de se passer simplement.


----------



## caninou (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
voyant les absences se cumulées (non signalées), j'ai fini par contacter la maman lundi, pour lui préciser que c'était dommage de payer des journées non faites et qu'il serait plus judicieux de leur part de me licencier si ils n'avaient plus besoins de mes services (merci Griselda). Notre communication téléphonique s'est bien terminée,  puisqu'elle me licencie. De plus, je lui ai proposé un préavis antidaté (merci liline17), ça l'arrange et ça m'arrange aussi, je vais certainement démarrer un nouveau contrat début octobre. Hier, la maman m' a demandé de lui préparer le calcul de fin de contrat ce que j'ai fait dans la foulée. Aujourd'hui, elle m'a confirmé la bonne réception de mon mail, maintenant j'attends mon paiement au 30 et mes petits papiers de fin de contrat. Merci encore pour tout vos conseils, je savais que vous étiez au top.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Septembre 2022)

👍👏


----------



## liline17 (28 Septembre 2022)

je suis très contente pour toi, par expérience, chaque fin de contrat un peu compliquée, était remplacée par un bien meilleur contrat, je t'en souhaite tout autant


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Griselda un PE n'est pas obligé de prévenir son ass mat de l'absence de leur enfant ??? çà s'appelle la politesse et le respect donc je ne cautionne pas vos dires ...


----------



## violetta (28 Septembre 2022)

Angèle, politesse et respect...sur le forum ça serait bien aussi.!


----------



## liline17 (28 Septembre 2022)

Griselda lui donnait des conseils pour aider à ce que cette fin de contrat se passe bien.
Elle ne dit pas que ce comportement est normal.
Une fois que les 2 parties ont trouvés un accord pour se quitter, faire des reproche n'aidera en rien, et pourrait remettre le feu aux poudres.
Je fais toujours comme ça, et je me montre même aimable, pour leur donner le regret de se passer de moi, c'est ma petite revanche, et comme ça, j'arrive à passer mieux ma déception et surtout, à obtenir mon salaire et mes documents.
J'ai fais comme ça aussi pour mon divorce, je savais qu'il n'avait pas envie de m'entendre dire du mal de lui.
1 an après, il me présentait ses excuses, et me remerciait en me disant qu'il avait beaucoup appris avec moi, notre divorce n'a jamais posé de problème.


----------



## nanny mcfee (29 Septembre 2022)

le respect se perd!!!!


----------

